

How I use Django, Virtualenv and Buildout together - bialecki
http://www.sophomoredev.com/2012/06/how-i-use-django-virtualenv-and-buildout-together/

======
kennu
I don't really understand the purpose of the complex Buildout configuration,
when you can just run "pip install -r requirements.txt" in your virtualenv and
list your packages in a simple text file? What do you win with Buildout?

~~~
dguaraglia
I have the same question. So far a combination of pip + virtualenv + fabric
has been more than sufficient for my deployment requirements.

Is there any inherent advantage of using buildout instead?

